# Just a random thing that annoyed me at work



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Was walking out for a cig at work the other day and this hefty girl who works there comes walking towards me. She makes a point of not making eye contact the whole time and covers her massive knockers up with her cardigan for the last few steps towards me while looking at the wall.

Not sure exactly why this p1ssed me off so much...maybe it was the arrogance of her thinking 'yea you dirty bast4rd you want to look at my tits don't you, well you can fvck right off'.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

maybe the lassies u work with think your a dirty perv-better that than being though of as a bender


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Smoking kills


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

she wants to look like you


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Was walking out for a cig at work the other day and this hefty girl who works there comes walking towards me. She makes a point of not making eye contact the whole time and covers her massive knockers up with her cardigan for the last few steps towards me while looking at the wall.
> 
> Not sure exactly why this p1ssed me off so much...maybe it was the arrogance of her thinking 'yea you dirty bast4rd you want to look at my tits don't you, well you can fvck right off'.


Matbe she is posting a similar thread about you on another forum :lol:


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Matbe she is posting a similar thread about you on another forum :lol:


Uk-heffers.co.uk.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

She wants you to notice her as she secretly fantasises about you turning her [email protected]~HOLE into a clowns pocket :drool:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I could be totally wrong but if she's a big girl she may have been covering herself up out of habit due to her size. My sister does that a lot.

Just a thought


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe your paranoid...you ever hear voices.?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

she probably just felt a bit self conscious

fuks sake leave the chick alone lol


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

next time you walk past her, say something like "ugh, pig" a and throw a cardigan on and walk past her covering your crotch with your hands.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Is she somebody you have maybe had a problem with in the past, a a girl you've seen before at work in passing?

There must be some reason why she acted this way, otherwise it's strange behavoir.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Is she somebody you have maybe had a problem with in the past, a a girl you've seen before at work in passing?
> 
> There must be some reason why she acted this way, otherwise it's strange behavoir.


lmao laurie she covered her boobies with her cardigan and u class this as 'strange behaviour'???

wtf??? lol

god you men overthink everything


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao laurie she covered her boobies with her cardigan and u class this as 'strange behaviour'???
> 
> wtf??? lol
> 
> god you men overthink everything


But why would she have her boobs out in the first place?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> But why would she have her boobs out in the first place?


maybe her burka was in the wash?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> maybe her burka was in the wash?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Her boobs weren't out she just wears quite tight fitting tops. And no I haven't even spoken to this girl yet.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

maybe it was her way of being sexy............the dirty bitch .ooooosshh


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Her boobs weren't out she just wears quite tight fitting tops. And no I haven't even spoken to this girl yet.


then don't over analyse it

id say its highly unlikely that it was anything to do with you personally

unless u the office weirdo?lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

You need to go over there, get in her face and demand to know why she dissed you so openly in public...she should have at least given you a peek at her fun bags rather than cover them up..... confronting her is the manly thing to do mate, put your ego and pride back into place :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao laurie she covered her boobies with her cardigan and u class this as 'strange behaviour'???
> 
> wtf??? lol
> 
> god you men overthink everything


A straightforward question:huh:


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

should of felt her boobs and said... nah they don't do anything for me sorry, here's a *** enjoy


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Great thread, would read again


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> god you men overthink everything


Really????? Coming from a woman that.

You obviously dont know how men work, do you?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sounds like she fancies you lol. sometimes people act more coldy towards people they're attracted to (looking away etc).


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Great thread, would read again


^^


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

So she's either ashamed of her body or thinks I want a slice of it? Big girls are so hard to read :/


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Cardigans are sexy she couldn't help it


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

The L Man said:


> sounds like she fancies you lol. sometimes people act more coldy towards people they're attracted to (looking away etc).


Luv ya man , but I laughed out loud at your experience

The fat bird could have made a bee line for you and we all know you would have avoided eye contact .

Sorry fella but I think you wouldn't even blast a fatty when every holes a goal :-(


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe, just maybe that as she has big boobs men stare at them. She doesn't like this & covers them up when she sees a man.

Think it was a defensive action.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Maybe, just maybe that as she has big boobs men stare at them. She doesn't like this & covers them up when she sees a man.
> 
> Think it was a defensive action.


Or maybe she saw she that her boobs were smaller then @anabolik's and was ashamed of them.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

anabolik said:


> So she's either ashamed of her body or thinks I want a slice of it? Big girls are so hard to read :/


But do you know how to get a fat bird into bed ?

Piece of cake :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I could be totally wrong but if she's a big girl she may have been covering herself up out of habit due to her size. My sister does that a lot.
> 
> Just a thought


This. If she's self conscious about her size, and you look like you train, it may be a protective thing, as she probably thinks she's being judged (face it, she probably is of comments on here are anything to go by...and I meant comments by others not just you...)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> she probably just felt a bit self conscious
> 
> fuks sake leave the chick alone lol


Thats no excuse to deprive a man from a glimpse at some baps. Its like when you see women with jeans on, whats wrong with mini skirts? You just do it to spite us.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

She's probably just self conscious about her size and covers up every time she thinks she's been noticed.

This really isn't strange or unusual behaviour. Worrying about it seems a little more unusual to me


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Get here one of these (an invisibility cloak, not a Daniel Radcliffe):










Obviously only hand it over once you've spent a few hours in the women's toilets


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> Maybe your paranoid...you ever hear voices.?


NO We don't,...well maybe, what was that?,shut up, I'm just on my forum,I'm trying to type:confused1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

How do you know she was covering them up if you wasnt already looking at them ?! She's onto you mate haha :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

mrbritish said:


> Luv ya man , but I laughed out loud at your experience
> 
> The fat bird could have made a bee line for you and we all know you would have avoided eye contact .
> 
> Sorry fella but I think you wouldn't even blast a fatty when every holes a goal :-(


Not a problem if I wear sunglasses


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Perhaps there is a rumour at work that you are a perv?

Has anyone caught you knocking one out in the toilets with a copy of Chubby Chasers Monthly?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Was walking out for a cig at work the other day and this hefty girl who works there comes walking towards me. She makes a point of not making eye contact the whole time and covers her massive knockers up with her cardigan for the last few steps towards me while looking at the wall.
> 
> Not sure exactly why this p1ssed me off so much...maybe it was the arrogance of her thinking 'yea you dirty bast4rd you want to look at my tits don't you, well you can fvck right off'.


How do you know she had massive knockers if you weren't eyeing them up?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what lovelee said


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Obviously I've had a few cheeky glances at them before but I'm very discreet. Every guy knows when is the right and safe time to catch a glimpse without being detected. It gets boring at work and being on test I don't do much else all day apart from think about banging my female coworkers even though they aren't good looking.

Most of them give me a flirty smile or something when we pass by but this one lass seems to hate me for some reason 

Maybe she was feeling embarrassed about her body but if that's the case why not keep covered up all the time? It's just the fact she made it obvious she was covering her tits just as I passed her.

Maybe I should play her game and cover my c0ck with my bag and look up at the ceiling when I see her but that could be taken the wrong way.


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe she wasn't covering them maybe she saw you and started rubbing them in a seductive manner. Like oooh you like that you dirty boy


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

montytom said:


> Maybe she wasn't covering them maybe she saw you and started rubbing them in a seductive manner. Like oooh you like that you dirty boy


I wonder if he was slavering when she walked up to him :confused1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

resten said:


> Get here one of these (an invisibility cloak, not a Daniel Radcliffe):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need one of these!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Obviously I've had a few cheeky glances at them before but I'm very discreet. Every guy knows when is the right and safe time to catch a glimpse without being detected. It gets boring at work and being on test I don't do much else all day apart from think about banging my female coworkers even though they aren't good looking.
> 
> Most of them give me a flirty smile or something when we pass by but this one lass seems to hate me for some reason
> 
> ...


It's official ur a perv and everyone at work knows... :whistling:


----------



## Sak (Aug 16, 2013)

Next time give her a nod and wink as you see her.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I could be totally wrong but if she's a big girl she may have been covering herself up out of habit due to her size. My sister does that a lot.
> 
> Just a thought


I don't know where you stay but up in Scotland, the bigger they are, the less they cover up, especially on nights out


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Radioactive Man said:


> I don't know where you stay but up in Scotland, the bigger they are, the less they cover up, especially on nights out


Lol I'm down South but I've got some very good friends from Kirkcaldy and I know what you mean :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So if she's big she must wear a massi e sack?

When you get to a certain size, you just cannot hide.....and low cut tops are more flattering for well endowed ladies....nothing worse than a polo neck for making you look dreadful.....maybe she wanted to be comfortable in the warm weather?

And OP, don't kid yourself you're being discreet. Men are wired to look ffs we're not daft :lol;


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Beklets right...we are somehow wired to look at the boobal region. Took me some time to actually not do this, can't be nice for a woman to be stared at in this way.

Although..some seem to want it..judging by the way the dress. (no, I'm not saying anything like women 'wanting it'.)


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I'm down South but I've got some very good friends from Kirkcaldy and I know what you mean :lol:


Kirkcaldy...Jesus, I grew up a few miles from Kirkcaldy before moving to Edinburgh


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Beklets right...we are somehow wired to look at the boobal region. Took me some time to actually not do this, can't be nice for a woman to be stared at in this way.
> 
> Although..some seem to want it..judging by the way the dress. (no, I'm not saying anything like women 'wanting it'.)


Nothing wro g with wanting to look nice but difficult to know what flips the switch.....I sometimes have to look smart for work...all troisers and shirts and I think I look butch but bob loves it....ffs he likes me wearing manky trackies but a nice dress that makes me look all hourglass is 'frumpy'...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Beklets right...we are somehow wired to look at the boobal region. Took me some time to actually not do this, can't be nice for a woman to be stared at in this way.
> 
> Although..some seem to want it..judging by the way the dress. (no, I'm not saying anything like women 'wanting it'.)


Grrrrrrr big fat growl!!!! 'Judging' being operative word labster!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Beklets right...we are somehow wired to look at the boobal region. Took me some time to actually not do this, can't be nice for a woman to be stared at in this way.
> 
> Although..some seem to want it..judging by the way the dress. (no, I'm not saying anything like women 'wanting it'.)


It always fascinates me how the clothing card comes out wi guys...I'm heading to gym today I wear leggings and vest, now the leggings no doubt to some degree will be slightly see through ( find me some that arnt these days just diff degrees of see thoroughness!) and yes no doubt if air con is on there will be some nipple and I can't stop that.but there will some guy in that gym who thinks iv gone to great pains to make sure the nipples are out and the leggings are see thrpugh....phew hard work ..on holiday I'm a topless type..( well even in my garden). Not because I like tits out because I hate stripes ..so ..maybe MEN should should change how they think rather than us women be accused of wanting something because of how we dressed..of i want something..i go get it..no matter what im wearing!!! not targeted just at u latblaster, iv heard it from other guys too.just fascinates me how they think like that.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Grrrrrrr big fat growl!!!! 'Judging' being operative word labster!


What's wrong with judging people?? We do it every day of our lives, it's human nature. I don't believe we should be prejudice against people but I don't think there is anything wrong at judging people.

If you have kids you'll judge their partners one day. Everyday work you have to judge people to know how to deal with them. I have quite a crude sense of humor, it would get me sacked if I shared it with the wrong customer so I need to judge if they will find it acceptable or not.

As people we act a certain way so that people judge us in the way we want them to. Some people act like cvnts as they want to be perceived as hard b*stards, others are kind polite etc as they want people to see them as being nice.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

We all 'judge' people..all the time...but some people do this in a negative way. But Skye, by inference you make out that women don't look at men in a sexual way....?

Ok, some men are way too lecherous....which is not nice, disrespectful & rude. However, everyone checks everyone out in many different ways.

Have you ever thought of being a crusader?? (now if I add an emoticon you'll make a 'remark'....) So I won't, but take this post as it is intended...not how you want it to be, my love.

And, you picked me up on my use of the word 'wanting' when I explained what I meant. (no emoticon)


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Grrrrrrr big fat growl!!!! 'Judging' being operative word labster!


I thought it was pretty much established by the women on here that women dress to impress other women - they wouldn't be doing that if women weren't just as bad at judging


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> I thought it was pretty much established by the women on here that women dress to impress other women - they wouldn't be doing that if women weren't just as bad at judging


Some of the women on here dress to impress other women...I dress to not look like dogs dinner in public. Sometimes. And that's my opinion of a dogs dinner...also depends what I'm doing...today is long skirt and dress because there are no faffy fastenings...tomorrow I need pockets but no faff so will be trackies....

The things I do for work


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Some of the women on here dress to impress other women...I dress to not look like dogs dinner in public. Sometimes. And that's my opinion of a dogs dinner...also depends what I'm doing...today is long skirt and dress because there are no faffy fastenings...tomorrow I need pockets but no faff so will be trackies....
> 
> The things I do for work


Absolutely, but a lot of women on here are equally as judgemental as the guys. Plenty of guys aren't openly judgemental, some probably aren't even secretly judgemental - the same for women. But I don't see why some women on here play the victim for it when it's a two way thing much of the time.

Btw, every day is trackies day 

oh, and p.s. I'm one of those weird guys that prefers his gf with no makeup and in trackies/lounge clothes. I love it when we're off doing sports together omnomnom


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

"Her massive knockers"

She saw you looking mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What's wrong with judging people?? We do it every day of our lives, it's human nature. I don't believe we should be prejudice against people but I don't think there is anything wrong at judging people.
> 
> If you have kids you'll judge their partners one day. Everyday work you have to judge people to know how to deal with them. I have quite a crude sense of humor, it would get me sacked if I shared it with the wrong customer so I need to judge if they will find it acceptable or not.
> 
> As people we act a certain way so that people judge us in the way we want them to. Some people act like cvnts as they want to be perceived as hard b*stards, others are kind polite etc as they want people to see them as being nice.


Who said ' judging people??? See ..I didn't. I didn't say he shouldn't judge...I didn't accuse anyone of anything I haven't argued that we don't judge as people I said judging being operative word.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

should of just flicked your cig at the heffer


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

i would say that she has noticed you having a good old look at her puppies in the past, probably when you didnt even realize you were doing it, so id say that if you noticed her covering them up shes noticed you looking.

next time try and be cheeky and say "hey, dont cover yourself up - i like what i see" make a fat bird feel good for the day.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I could be totally wrong *but if she's a big girl* she may have been covering herself up out of habit due to her size. *My sister does that a lot. *
> 
> Just a thought












:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> :lol:


Lol I meant in the boobage department!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Who said ' judging people??? See ..I didn't. I didn't say he shouldn't judge...I didn't accuse anyone of anything I haven't argued that we don't judge as people I said judging being operative word.


Considering it was preceded by "Grrrrrrr big fat growl!!!!" it seemed you were against judging.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Was walking out for a cig at work the other day and this hefty girl who works there comes walking towards me. She makes a point of not making eye contact the whole time and covers her massive knockers up with her cardigan for the last few steps towards me while looking at the wall.
> 
> Not sure exactly why this p1ssed me off so much...maybe it was the arrogance of her thinking 'yea you dirty bast4rd you want to look at my tits don't you, well you can fvck right off'.


God man I totally feel this. Happened the other day with this overweight girl at the gym. How dare you gesture at me thinking im a pervert you little mutt.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

you should have asked the fat beeatch out on a date to see the new Segal film.










tell her you will chuck in a macy dees too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> you should have asked the fat beeatch out on a date to see the new Segal film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take her place for Seagal + Maccies

And I always put out on the 1st :whistling:


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> Kirkcaldy...Jesus, I grew up a few miles from Kirkcaldy before moving to Edinburgh


Do tell I stay right next to the old forth park hospital , in Kirkcaldy


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Radioactive Man said:


> Do tell I stay right next to the old forth park hospital , in Kirkcaldy


Glenrothes mate. Went with a nurse from Templehall a couple of years back, total nutjob lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> you should have asked the fat beeatch out on a date to see the new Segal film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fat....Seagal films always good for a laugh and mines a quarter cheese meal with cheesy dippers and a tea. Cheers 

No putting out though... 

I


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

braxbro said:


> God man I totally feel this. Happened the other day with this overweight girl at the gym. *How dare you gesture at me thinking im a pervert you little mutt*.


I hope you're taking the p1ss with that



fletcher1 said:


> u should have raped her, she was asking for it


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I'm fat....Seagal films always good for a laugh and mines a quarter cheese meal with cheesy dippers and a tea. Cheers
> 
> No putting out though...
> 
> I


your not fat - your voluptuous 

i dont know about the quarter cheese meal and the tea, but i certainly could provide the cheesy dipper..... :whistling:


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao laurie she covered her boobies with her cardigan and u class this as 'strange behaviour'???
> 
> wtf??? lol
> 
> god you men overthink everything


yeah we do when they have thenm out and when a man looks covers them up ... why dont the freeks have them covered in the first place .. it is weird


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

anabolik said:


> covers her massive knockers


You noticed her massive knockers. You were perving weren't you! You blokes are all the same! You penis wielding bastard you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> yeah we do when they have thenm out and when a man looks covers them up ... why dont the freeks have them covered in the first place .. it is weird


Insults are much more effective when spelt correctly. Freaks with an a.

You're welcome


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jonniequest said:


> yeah we do when they have thenm out and when a man looks covers them up ... why dont the freeks have them covered in the first place .. it is weird


Wow.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> yeah we do when they have thenm out and when a man looks covers them up ... why dont the freeks have them covered in the first place .. it is weird


You're giving us a bad name


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> You're giving us a bad name


I don't know if you're being serious or not anymore :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know if you're being serious or not anymore :lol:


Haha ffs.

On that occasion, I was 100% being serious. SRS


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jonniequest said:


> yeah we do when they have thenm out and when a man looks covers them up ... why dont the freeks have them covered in the first place .. it is weird


Oh dear...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

That's all that ****ed the op off! Try been constantly lied too, paid late every month, doing the job of at least two other people, working overtime for hours in lieu which you can't use as the place won't run without you been there.

That's before the machinery I'm using is outdated and hasn't been maintained since purchase.

How I have not murdered the c*bt of a boss is a mystery....... All in good time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> Haha ffs.
> 
> On that occasion, I was 100% being serious. SRS


Lol in that case you can have a like


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> yeah we do when they have thenm out and when a man looks covers them up ... why dont the freeks have them covered in the first place .. it is weird


Nice red bar there.


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's all that ****ed the op off! Try been constantly lied too, paid late every month, doing the job of at least two other people, working overtime for hours in lieu which you can't use as the place won't run without you been there.
> 
> That's before the machinery I'm using is outdated and hasn't been maintained since purchase.
> 
> How I have not murdered the c*bt of a boss is a mystery....... All in good time.


cant be that bad, your fuc*ing around on ukm all day !! :beer:


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's all that ****ed the op off! Try been constantly lied too, paid late every month, doing the job of at least two other people, working overtime for hours in lieu which you can't use as the place won't run without you been there.
> 
> That's before the machinery I'm using is outdated and hasn't been maintained since purchase.
> 
> How I have not murdered the c*bt of a boss is a mystery....... All in good time.


Quoted for future events


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

**** reading 7 pages about a girl who adjusted her cardigan!

But if it's not been asked yet, picsornomassiveknockers


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

right, im going to flip this on its head. Ive sussed out what this girl is up to!

She see's you leaving to go for a sneaky ***, so she unbottons her top/blouse/whatever and swiftly follows you out.

She see's you and walks towards you, making it blatantly obvious to cover herself up to make you start thinking "what? why's is she doing this? what have i done here? is she ok? etc"

she has fancied you from the first day she saw you and is tired of not being 'noticed back' as much as all 'the other girls'......

she has very cleverly put you in a position where you have been thinking about her for the last 2 days straight and not been as focused on the 'other girls'.

I would monitor her behavior over the next week or so. check list consists of:

A) awkward random eye contact several times in a short space of time.

B) Her lingering around you or your work station

C) Her playing with her hair (on her head) whilst you talk with her or whilst in her company

D) Blushing

E) Abnormally well dressed for work - as to try and impress, maybe more or different make up too.

F) Leaving a moist patch on her chair when leaving the office for coffee or lunch break.

you could be getting laid here boi. :beer:


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Lmao .. i was being serious women have there tit's bulging out then when they catch a man looking there all oh you perv and covering them up ..

Iff your like that then just don't have em out in the first place , or when you see a woman pull there cardigan over there tit's and throw a dirty look they are freaks i dont get it , mental problem's much .

As fr the red bar lol does that mean all the women on here do it .. point proven !!


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> **** reading 7 pages about a girl who adjusted her cardigan!
> 
> But if it's not been asked yet, picsornomassiveknockers


um yeah . love big knocker's and shapely ladies . pic's


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> Lmao .. i was being serious women have there tit's bulging out then when they catch a man looking there all oh you perv and covering them up ..
> 
> Iff your like that then just don't have em out in the first place , or when you see a woman pull there cardigan over there tit's and throw a dirty look they are freaks i dont get it , mental problem's much .
> 
> As fr the red bar lol does that mean all the women on here do it .. point proven !!


You sound like a top bloke.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Talaria said:


> You sound like a top bloke.


Im not a bad bloke just not got time for women silly game's does that make me a bad guy , not really .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jonniequest said:


> Lmao .. i was being serious women have there tit's bulging out then when they catch a man looking there all oh you perv and covering them up ..
> 
> Iff your like that then just don't have em out in the first place , or when you see a woman pull there cardigan over there tit's and throw a dirty look they are freaks i dont get it , mental problem's much .
> 
> As fr the red bar lol does that mean all the women on here do it .. point proven !!


Who gave yu the negs? Not me, it proves nowt....

As for bulging out...clothes are generally made for women with b cups...any bigger and there will be spillage or the option of wearing clothes 2 sizes too big...don't think that constitutes mental problems


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jonniequest said:


> Lmao .. i was being serious women have there tit's bulging out then when they catch a man looking there all oh you perv and covering them up ..
> 
> Iff your like that then just don't have em out in the first place , or when you see a woman pull there cardigan over there tit's and throw a dirty look they are freaks i dont get it , mental problem's much .
> 
> As fr the red bar lol does that mean all the women on here do it .. point proven !!


Again!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Who gave yu the negs? Not me, it proves nowt....
> 
> As for bulging out...clothes are generally made for women with b cups...any bigger and there will be spillage or the option of wearing clothes 2 sizes too big...don't think that constitutes mental problems


No negs from me either .......


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks for who ever give me a couple of positives , i wasnt meant to offend just saying how i feel about it , some women get on my nerve's with that oh you rapist all whilst there tits are falling out , i just dont get it its like me walking down the street with my cock out and trying to selectively choose which women who looks at it ..pmsl

I guess it only ****es me off cos i like a good cleavage like most men ....lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> thanks for who ever give me a couple of positives , i wasnt meant to offend just saying how i feel about it , some women get on my nerve's with that oh you rapist all whilst there tits are falling out , i just dont get it its like me walking down the street with my cock out and trying to selectively choose which women who looks at it ..pmsl
> 
> I guess it only ****es me off cos i like a good cleavage like most men ....lol


I'm guessing even if they did do it to impress guys you wouldn't be the one so that's why they cover up, it's not a general problem, it's specifically aimed at you.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

course its aimed at me , its impossible for every bird to fancy you , everyone has different taste but iff there out there out dont act like the man is the criminal for looking at them , are you saying it never happens to you ..pmsl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jonniequest said:


> thanks for who ever give me a couple of positives , i wasnt meant to offend just saying how i feel about it , some women get on my nerve's with that oh you rapist all whilst there tits are falling out , i just dont get it its like me walking down the street with my cock out and trying to selectively choose which women who looks at it ..pmsl
> 
> I guess it only ****es me off cos i like a good cleavage like most men ....lol


It may have escaped your notice, but it is not all about you.

I'm sure I speak for a number of women (but not all) when I say that when I get dressed of a morning, I do not decide to wear something based on how many men are going to look at my chest. I decide based on what's clean, the weather, what I'm doing that day and whether it will be comfortable/appropriate for whatever I'm doing. Being a bit top heavy can be very limiting at times..

I'm well aware men will look because that's what they do but actual staring is just downright rude.

Some of us can't really hide what we have...sounds like this girl was self conscious and covered up. Personally, I go for the stare...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> Im not a bad bloke just not got time for women silly game's does that make me a bad guy , not really .


I think your views would go down very well in Saudi Arabia.

Those pesky women... Why can't we find a solution... Oh... Wait.... Some fvcking genius has cracked it!


----------



## Btngu (Mar 21, 2013)

She was probably thinking about work and when she saw you immediately remenbered that could be showing too much skin.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Who gave yu the negs? Not me, it proves nowt....
> 
> As for bulging out...clothes are generally made for women with b cups...any bigger and there will be *mmmm ..spillage* or the option of wearing clothes 2 sizes too big...don't think that constitutes mental problems


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Beklet said:


> It may have escaped your notice, but it is not all about you.
> 
> I'm sure I speak for a number of women (but not all) when I say that when I get dressed of a morning, I do not decide to wear something based on how many men are going to look at my chest. I decide based on what's clean, the weather, what I'm doing that day and whether it will be comfortable/appropriate for whatever I'm doing. Being a bit top heavy can be very limiting at times..
> 
> ...


agree & sometimes its nice to package & present them well just for the pure joy of liking it


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

resten said:


> I think your views would go down very well in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Those pesky women... Why can't we find a solution... Oh... Wait.... Some fvcking genius has cracked it!


lol pmsl .. need's shades to then youve cracked it


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Who gave yu the negs? Not me, it proves nowt....
> 
> As for bulging out...clothes are generally made for women with b cups...any bigger and there will be spillage or the option of wearing clothes 2 sizes too big...don't think that constitutes mental problems


Well my misses has massive tits .. yup she got shape and spillage but there usually covered up for work , she may wear a bit of cleavage out when she goes out with me , and i don't mind , the point im getting to iff she started saying that guy's looking at my tits and covering them , id say well you got em out what do you expect ... does that make me a mad mullah .. guess im old fashioned


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> agree & sometimes its nice to package & present them well just for the pure joy of liking it


Thank you, & I look forward to recieving my present! :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> course its aimed at me , its impossible for every bird to fancy you , everyone has different taste but iff there out there out dont act like the man is the criminal for looking at them , are you saying it never happens to you ..pmsl


No never


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Kimball said:


> No never


pmsl ... deluded


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> pmsl ... deluded


No that's very clearly you I have plenty of proof I'm not. You clearly just come across in real life the same way you do here. Creepy lech.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Kimball said:


> No that's very clearly you I have plenty of proof I'm not. You clearly just come across in real life the same way you do here. Creepy lech.


creepy lech , lol ok .. your full of it saying you never had a knock back off a woman it just obsurd , you come off as an insecure loser .


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> creepy lech , lol ok .. your full of it saying you never had a knock back off a woman it just obsurd , you come off as an insecure loser .


You do sound like a prat though!


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Talaria said:


> You do sound like a prat though!


and why is that then ...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh noes, teh evil wimminz are making me do stuff!

So....men are poor helpless things who cannot help themselves in the presence of a woman? Grow up boys....stop blaming us for your lack of self control. That way lies burkas and blaming us for getting raped/beaten/abused 'because she wore a short skirt/low cut top/hotpants'

I get it, you look but no one likes being leered at.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> and why is that then ...


I can only judge on what I read.



jonniequest said:


> yeah we do when they have thenm out and when a man looks covers them up ... *why dont the freeks have them covered in the first place *.. it is weird





jonniequest said:


> Lmao .. i was being serious *women have there tit's bulging out then when they catch a man looking there all oh you perv and covering them up .. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...





jonniequest said:


> thanks for who ever give me a couple of positives , i wasnt meant to offend just saying how i feel about it , *some women get on my nerve's with that oh you rapist all whilst there tits are falling out , i just dont get it its like me walking down the street with my cock out and trying to selectively choose which women who looks at it* ..pmsl
> 
> I guess it only ****es me off cos i like a good cleavage like most men ....lol


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Talaria said:


> I can only judge on what I read.


true though isnt it , .... you want to be a womans doggy then fine . not my style though being a little puppy dog


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Oh noes, teh evil wimminz are making me do stuff!
> 
> So....men are poor helpless things who cannot help themselves in the presence of a woman? Grow up boys....stop blaming us for your lack of self control. That way lies burkas and blaming us for getting raped/beaten/abused 'because she wore a short skirt/low cut top/hotpants'
> 
> I get it, you look but no one likes being leered at.


there you go taking what i said out of context ...all i sad was if you don't like men looking then cover up as you cant selectively choose who looks at your tits ... do you understand if you don't like men looking don't have them out ffs why all the drama about this... do you all have psychosis or something from the zoids ...

i didnt once say rape beating and burkas is womans fault the right way ... get a life


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jonniequest said:


> there you go taking what i said out of context ...all i sad was if you don't like men looking then cover up as you cant selectively choose who looks at your tits ... do you understand if you don't like men looking don't have them out ffs why all the drama about this... do you all have psychosis or something from the zoids ...
> 
> i didnt once say rape beating and burkas is womans fault the right way ... get a life


You are getting really quite insulting.

I repeatedly said it's not the looking it's the leering. It's just rude. Like you.

And who exactly are you to tell me what I can and can't wear, and to expect 'consequences' of doing so (even if it is 'only' leching)?

You quite clearly stated getting leched at IS the woman's fault for daring to wear something that shows some shape.

I have a life, it's a very good life, thanks.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

BTW - WTF is a zoid?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

is that your gun jonnie?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> true though isnt it , .... you want to be a womans doggy then fine . not my style though being a little puppy dog


i get walked twice a day, my tummy scratched, fed every morning, get to hump my missus legs, but best of all, i get to scratch my ar5e on the carpet.

dont knock it til youve tried it


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Beklet said:


> You are getting really quite insulting.
> 
> I repeatedly said it's not the looking it's the leering. It's just rude. Like you.
> 
> ...


Well i don't lear but if someone does and you tits are hanging out then you've only got yourself to blame and my misses shows shape all the time that doesn't mean her tits are falling out and ftw i never tell my misses what to wear she is a lady she may show cleavage when with me having a meal but there not hangng out on the desk at work and if they was thats fine to just dont come home talking crap to me that some guy was oggling her tits her problem for having them out ... the west sure is becoming a warped place and its nothing to do with muslim , britain used to be just the same , ladies and gentlemen Etiquette etc .. and im the ignorant cnut wishing to preserve that


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> is that your gun jonnie?


no it's when i went to vegas we went to the gun store


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> Well i don't lear but if someone does and you tits are hanging out then you've only got yourself to blame and my misses shows shape all the time that doesn't mean her tits are falling out and ftw i never tell my misses what to wear she is a lady she may show cleavage when with me having a meal but there not hangng out on the desk at work and if they was thats fine to just dont come home talking crap to me that some guy was oggling her tits her problem for having them out ... the west sure is becoming a warped place and its nothing to do with muslim , britain used to be just the same , ladies and gentlemen Etiquette etc .. and *im the ignorant cnut *wishing to preserve that


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jonniequest said:


> Well i don't lear but if someone does and you tits are hanging out then *you've only got yourself to blame *and my misses shows shape all the time that doesn't mean her tits are falling out and ftw i never tell my misses what to wear she is a lady she may show cleavage when with me having a meal but there not hangng out on the desk at work and if they was thats fine to just dont come home talking crap to me that some guy was oggling her tits her problem for having them out ... the west sure is becoming a warped place and its nothing to do with muslim , britain used to be just the same , ladies and gentlemen Etiquette etc .. and im the ignorant cnut wishing to preserve that


Spoken like a true gentleman.

FFS.

I don't have anything 'hanging out' and I doubt the woman who is the subject of the thread did either, especially not at work..

And yeah, the Victorian era with it's narrow judgment of women was sooo great.....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ignoring those incomprehensible posts full of gibberish that I can't understand, I'll attempt to answer the original question.

@anabolik from your avvy you're in pretty decent nick right?

The cardigan covering is an automatic, defensive reaction to try and make a big girl (or a big boobed girl) look smaller. The not looking in the eyes is to avoid challenging you and hoping she can get by unnoticed. Now I know it sounds silly, but once boobs get to a certain size everyone notices them. They are big, unwieldy and practically have their own gravitational pull. They are a pain in the back, neck, chest and bra. You try and hide them cause they make you self conscious.

Or I could totally be over thinking this, cause if she has big breasts, then you often get gaping between buttons on shirts, so the cardigan was pulled across when she realised.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> true though isnt it , .... you want to be a womans doggy then fine . not my style though being a little puppy dog


I'm sorry I don't know what that means. :confused1:


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Spoken like a true gentleman.
> 
> FFS.
> 
> ...


victorian era ..lol the 50s and 60s were like that my parents are like that ...


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Talaria said:


> I'm sorry I don't know what that means. :confused1:


it means you know being a bitch , agreeing with everyone onine who is PC to hell and most of all agreeing with anything a woman says , its just so *** do you look at your watch constantly when your out etc in fear of your woman .. muhahahhahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right lets keep it civil in here or it gets closed and possible bans issued :thumbup1:


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Right lets keep it civil in here or it gets closed and possible bans issued :thumbup1:


sorry ..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> it means you know being a bitch , agreeing with everyone onine who is PC to hell and most of all agreeing with anything a woman says , its just so *** do you look at your watch constantly when your out etc in fear of your woman .. muhahahhahaha


Listen caveman its called RESPECT.

Now give it up or take your stupid sexist views elsewhere, its as simple as that.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Milky said:


> Right lets keep it civil in here or it gets closed and possible bans issued :thumbup1:


You're supposed to be on holiday. I've been telling people you're not here and you are and I look like a liar. *humph* *flounces off in a huff*


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> it means you know being a bitch , agreeing with everyone onine who is PC to hell and most of all agreeing with anything a woman says , its just so *** do you look at your watch constantly when your out etc in fear of your woman .. muhahahhahaha


just out of curiosity... do you ogle women if they are dressed in 'ogle me!' clothing?


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Listen caveman its called RESPECT.
> 
> Now give it up or take your stupid sexist views elsewhere, its as aiple as that.


they aint respectng me why should i respect them , it started out as a thread i didnt do the name calling first why dont you read it !!


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> just out of curiosity... do you ogle women if they are dressed in 'ogle me!' clothing?


not really now i have kids and misses il look iff they take my fancy but dont dribble like im in a coma ..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> they aint respectng me why should i respect them , it started out as a thread i didnt do the name calling first why dont you read it !!


becuase l have read enough of your posts to see what your about and when l said respect l meant respecting your partner, my wife wants to go and look for a handbag now so l am taking her, does that make me a " bitch " ?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jonniequest said:


> they aint respectng me why should i respect them , it started out as a thread i didnt do the name calling first why dont you read it !!


Oh my goodness. You post many rude, insulting and frankly ignorant and incomprehensible rants and then wonder why you do not receive respect in response? How quaint.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> not really now i have kids and misses il look iff they take my fancy but dont dribble like im in a coma ..


do you ogle men?


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> do you ogle men?


kind of lame attack isnt it .. sorry im purely straight , really dont like the gay scene


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> kind of lame attack isnt it .. sorry im purely straight , really dont like the gay scene


with oyur apparent dislike of women, i just wondered if you were in the closet.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> becuase l have read enough of your posts to see what your about and when l said respect l meant respecting your partner, my wife wants to go and look for a handbag now so l am taking her, does that make me a " bitch " ?


your getting me wrong mate im a gentlemen with my msses and yeah ive bought her underwear , done the same as you are go shopping with her for clothes and what ever but i rule the roost , i wont be in the pub looking at my watch ... im not sexist , i just believe in standard's and man is over woman that is not sexist in anyway ..

If we argue and im in the wrong il hold my hand's up , but iff im in the right then it aint happening ..


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> with oyur apparent dislike of women, i just wondered if you were in the closet.


omg i really dont dislike women , i love women ... but i like women with morals etc , when i go to town and see woman falling about with tits falling out tryng to fight men and out of there brain its just not for me ..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> your getting me wrong mate im a gentlemen with my msses and yeah ive bought her underwear , done the same as you are go shopping with her for clothes and what ever but i rule the roost , i wont be in the pub looking at my watch ... im not sexist , i just believe in standard's *and man is over woman* that is not sexist in anyway ..
> 
> If we argue and im in the wrong il hold my hand's up , but iff im in the right then it aint happening ..





jonniequest said:


> omg i really dont dislike women , i love women ... but i like women with morals etc , when i go to town and see woman falling about with tits falling out tryng to fight men and out of there brain its just not for me ..


ah... the bit in bold is an example of the kind of comment that gives the impression you dont like women,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> your getting me wrong mate im a gentlemen with my msses and yeah ive bought her underwear , done the same as you are go shopping with her for clothes and what ever but i rule the roost , i wont be in the pub looking at my watch ... im not sexist , i just believe in standard's and man is over woman that is not sexist in anyway ..
> 
> If we argue and im in the wrong il hold my hand's up , but iff im in the right then it aint happening ..


so do you think the woman should have to check her watch if she is running late ?

FTR l agree, NO ONE should have to be checking there watch, neither the man nor the woman, l wouldnt do it but l damn sure dont expect my wife too either.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jonniequest said:


> your getting me wrong mate im a gentlemen with my msses and yeah ive bought her underwear , done the same as you are go shopping with her for clothes and what ever but i rule the roost , i wont be in the pub looking at my watch ... im not sexist , i just believe in standard's and *man is over woman* that is not sexist in anyway ..
> 
> If we argue and im in the wrong il hold my hand's up , but iff im in the right then it aint happening ..


Oh. My. God.

Please, do elaborate on why the bolded part is not sexist. I am genuinely curious to read your answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> your getting me wrong mate im a gentlemen with my msses and yeah ive bought her underwear , done the same as you are go shopping with her for clothes and what ever but i rule the roost , i wont be in the pub looking at my watch ... im not sexist , i just believe in standard's and man is over woman that is not sexist in anyway ..
> 
> If we argue and im in the wrong il hold my hand's up , but iff im in the right then it aint happening ..


Do you know what sexist means?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> creepy lech , lol ok .. your full of it saying you never had a knock back off a woman it just obsurd , you come off as an insecure loser .


Yes I'm really insecure, both my wife and girlfriend say the same thing, about you that is, creepy lech. And a bit of a tool.

And I never said I hadn't had a knock back, although I'm guessing I'm an infinitely better judge of character than you so know when not to make a fool of myself. Something you clearly haven't learnt.

But I have never had a woman feel the need to cover up because I'm creeping her out is what I said. And that's a fact.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> your getting me wrong mate im a gentlemen with my msses and yeah ive bought her underwear , done the same as you are go shopping with her for clothes and what ever but i rule the roost , i wont be in the pub looking at my watch ... im not sexist ,* i just believe in standard's and man is over woman that is not sexist in anyway ..*
> 
> If we argue and im in the wrong il hold my hand's up , but iff im in the right then it aint happening ..


oh dear........


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Do you know what sexist means?


As he appears to understand neither English nor grammar I think the finer definitions of individual words are well out of reach

Now what are you doing posting before me, shouldn't you be once pace behind and to the left, "men are over woman", how can that be sexist, lol.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> it means you know being a bitch , agreeing with everyone onine who is PC to hell and most of all agreeing with anything a woman says , its just so *** do you look at your watch constantly when your out etc in fear of your woman .. muhahahhahaha


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> so do you think the woman should have to check her watch if she is running late ?
> 
> FTR l agree, NO ONE should have to be checking there watch, neither the man nor the woman, l wouldnt do it but l damn sure dont expect my wife too either.


no one should but when im in the pub men who are pussy whipped will be checking there watches all the time everytime to mske sure there not late home .. that isnt me , i still get home , maybe ontime or 30 min late but i aint checking my watch as for the misses she can stay out till what ever time ... im not sexist at all ... im fair


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Reading this thread a common observation once again comes to mind - the people who are the most bigoted and prejudiced in various way are also the people with the least ability to recognise and understand what prejudice means. The most bigoted of all people seem to be the least able to recognise that they themselves are bigoted - they cannot recognise it in themselves because it is so intrinsic to their personal belief systems.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> As he appears to understand neither English nor grammar I think the finer definitions of individual words are well out of reach
> 
> Now what are you doing posting before me, shouldn't you be once pace behind and to the left, "men are over woman", how can that be sexist, lol.


You're right, I'm sorry. I'll be in the kitchen if you need me. Sandwich anybody?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> victorian era ..lol the 50s and 60s were like that my parents are like that ...


I do like how you're displaying your love of women and your great education in the same thread:0 Victorian era of the 50s and 60s. Brilliant.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You're right, I'm sorry. I'll be in the kitchen if you need me. Sandwich anybody?


Yes please !.....you can take them shoes off as well your not going out !!


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Kimball said:


> As he appears to understand neither English nor grammar I think the finer definitions of individual words are well out of reach
> 
> Now what are you doing posting before me, shouldn't you be once pace behind and to the left, "men are over woman", how can that be sexist, lol.


i ddnt say anything of the sort wow your really hurt over my insecure comment , chill out hercules im sure the women run at you .. :drool:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jonniequest said:


> victorian era ..lol the 50s and 60s were like that my parents are like that ...





jonniequest said:


> your getting me wrong mate im a gentlemen with my msses and yeah ive bought her underwear , done the same as you are go shopping with her for clothes and what ever but i rule the roost , i wont be in the pub looking at my watch ... im not sexist , i just believe in standard's *and man is over woman that is not sexist in anyway ..*If we argue and im in the wrong il hold my hand's up , but iff im in the right then it aint happening ..


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! I nearly spat out my tea.

Even the chap sitting next to me at work is being entertained greatly by the thread....

Oh, and the 50s were awful for women - most of them were on tranqs to get through the day....


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Never would I have seen this thread going so long. :surrender:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> no one should but when im in the pub men who are pussy whipped will be checking there watches all the time everytime to mske sure there not late home .. that isnt me , i still get home , maybe ontime or 30 min late but i aint checking my watch as for the misses she can stay out till what ever time ... im not sexist at all ... im fair


To be fair he's got a point, she's never needed to rush off when she's out with me


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You're right, I'm sorry. I'll be in the kitchen if you need me. Sandwich anybody?


i do the cooking in our house or most of it so your wrong again ..


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You're right, I'm sorry. I'll be in the kitchen if you need me. Sandwich anybody?


If you're making sandwiches I'll pop the kettle on and make the tea.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Beklet said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! I nearly spat out my tea.
> 
> Even the chap sitting next to me at work is being entertained greatly by the thread....
> 
> Oh, and the 50s were awful for women - most of them were on tranqs to get through the day....


well he must be gay then or pussy whipped and yeah most are on drugs now and riddled with clamidia .. pmsl hahahahahha so what's your point


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> your getting me wrong mate im a gentlemen with my msses and yeah ive bought her underwear , done the same as you are go shopping with her for clothes and what ever but i rule the roost , i wont be in the pub looking at my watch ... im not sexist , i just believe in standard's and man is over woman that is not sexist in anyway ..
> 
> .





jonniequest said:


> i ddnt say anything of the sort wow your really hurt over my insecure comment , chill out hercules im sure the women run at you .. :drool:


Just in case your goldfish brain forgot your own post I've requoted you


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Kimball said:


> To be fair he's got a point, she's never needed to rush off when she's out with me


why she fall asleep at your training schedule and gym talk hahahahahahhaha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jonniequest said:


> yeah most are on drugs now and riddled with clamidia .. pmsl hahahahahha so what's your point


There's this rosy view that the 40s and 50s were so great.....except they really weren't. Women had very few rights. Seems you like that idea. Tough.

And who gave them chlamydia?

However I'm not on drugs nor riddled with the clap, what sort of people are you hanging around with?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jonniequest said:


> well he must be gay then or pussy whipped and yeah most are on drugs now and riddled with clamidia .. pmsl hahahahahha so what's your point


Well even in such extremis at least they're not burdened with terminal stupidity.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> If you're making sandwiches I'll pop the kettle on and make the tea.


I'll bake some cakes.....and bring my knitting


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Beklet said:


> There's this rosy view that the 40s and 50s were so great.....except they really weren't. Women had very few rights. Seems you like that idea. Tough.
> 
> And who gave them chlamydia?
> 
> However I'm not on drugs nor riddled with the clap, *what sort of people are you hanging around with?*


The other geezers down the boozer id imagine :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Reading this thread a common observation once again comes to mind - the people who are the most bigoted and prejudiced in various way are also the people with the least ability to recognise and understand what prejudice means. The most bigoted of all people seem to be the least able to recognise that they themselves are bigoted - they cannot recognise it in themselves because it is so intrinsic to their personal belief systems.


mind = blown :death:

I sent you a pm few days ago, stop dodging me, I know where you mod


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I'll bake some cakes.....and bring my knitting


Awesome! I've got some sewing to do as well thinking of it.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Beklet said:


> There's this rosy view that the 40s and 50s were so great.....except they really weren't. Women had very few rights. Seems you like that idea. Tough.
> 
> And who gave them chlamydia?
> 
> However I'm not on drugs nor riddled with the clap, what sort of people are you hanging around with?


i didnt say women shouldn't have right's or be treated right there you go putting words in my mouth I merely sad man is over woman its a fact ... do you have a partner and a family .?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

jonniequest said:


> i didnt say women shouldn't have right's or be treated right there you go putting words in my mouth I merely sad man is over woman its a fact ... do you have a partner and a family .?


I think you're a sandwich short of a picnic pal


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> they aint respectng me why should i respect them , it started out as a thread i didnt do the name calling first why dont you read it !!


respect is earnt, not given

the fact you come on hear talking you waffle and expect people to show you any respect just shows how delusional you and your views are


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> why she fall asleep at your training schedule and gym talk hahahahahahhaha


No mate, after she'd finished squirting, she said it was great for her first time.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Awesome! I've got some sewing to do as well thinking of it.


Cool...what machine do you have? I have a lovely old 1941 hand crank Singer though I'd love to get my grandmas Alfa running....have some lovely dress patterns I bought at a vintage fair 

(srs)



jonniequest said:


> i didnt say women shouldn't have right's or be treated right there you go putting words in my mouth I* merely sad man is over woman its a fact *... do you have a partner and a family .?


Errr...really? Don't need to put words in your mouth, you did that yourself...

Partner, yes. Family? I have a dad and a couple of aunts......none nearby.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

zack amin said:


> mind = blown :death:
> 
> I sent you a pm few days ago, stop dodging me, I know where you mod


  Did I not reply? Will go check, but I do remember reading it and intending to. Had a lot of PM's about the coaching stuff, slow getting to all of them... apologies if I've not got to yours yet.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jonniequest said:


> i didnt say women shouldn't have right's or be treated right there you go putting words in my mouth I merely sad man is over woman its a fact ... do you have a partner and a family .?


Man is over woman... what do you mean?

How can this possibly be right in anyway?

I would take very seriously the warnings' you've had mate.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> If you're making sandwiches I'll pop the kettle on and make the tea.


Can we have Prawn Mayo please?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dtlv said:


> Did I not reply? Will go check, but I do remember reading it and intending to. Had a lot of PM's about the coaching stuff, slow getting to all of them... apologies if I've not got to yours yet.


WHaaaa? *starts typing PM*


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kimball said:


> Can we have Prawn Mayo please?


Mayo is the food of the devil. I have salad cream.....or thousand island dressing.....


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Mayo is the food of the devil. I have salad cream.....or thousand island dressing.....


I'll settle for thousand island then, with a touch of lemon juice.

Do you think we could invite johnnie as the jester to entertain the party?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jonniequest said:


> i didnt say women shouldn't have right's or be treated right there you go putting words in my mouth I merely *sad man is over woman its a fact* ... do you have a partner and a family .?


 Sad man? Sad man? Are men clowns for our entertainment?

Or did you perhaps, in your misplaced zeal to engage in witty repartee with dear Beklet misspell the word?

You state this is a fact, in which case it is incontrovertible but alas, you have failed to provide any evidence to support such a bold statement. Perhaps you could enlighten us, oh wisest of men and provide some collaboratory evidence? Remember, that anecdotal sources are not valid in this instance.

I am agog at the insights you are, no doubt, prepared to present.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Man is over woman... what do you mean?
> 
> How can this possibly be right in anyway?
> 
> I would take very seriously the warnings' you've had mate.


It's been a few weeks since we've had a ranter, wasn't the Icke guy the last one.

I think this one's got entertainment value.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> If you're making sandwiches I'll pop the kettle on and make the tea.





Beklet said:


> I'll bake some cakes.....and bring my knitting


Ooh girls we'll have such fun!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Kimball said:


> It's been a few weeks since we've had a ranter, wasn't the Icke guy the last one.
> 
> I think this one's got entertainment value.


Member since 2010 but only just come back ! Dunno where he went but hopefully he fcuks back off there soon :lol:

*member* being a very fitting word :wink: lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Sad man? Sad man? Are men clowns for our entertainment?
> 
> Or did you perhaps, in your misplaced zeal to engage in witty repartee with dear Beklet misspell the word?
> 
> ...


I do hope he doesn't start posting youtube clips to prove his point.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Kimball said:


> I do hope he doesn't start posting youtube clips to prove his point.


Ahh but you see that is anecdotal evidence in the most modern interpretation. Not fact.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Member since 2010 but only just come back ! Dunno where he went but hopefully he fcuks back off there soon :lol:
> 
> *member* being a very fitting word :wink: lol


Jesus, really!

Hadn't checked as it was all so indicative of a new ranter.

Yes a very large member. Seems such a reasonable person too


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@jonniequest Have you got any evidence to back your claims up?

Clips from Yt as Kimball suggests...they'd be nice to see.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahh but you see that is anecdotal evidence in the most modern interpretation. Not fact.


Youtube isn't fact! You'll be claiming wikipedia isn't fact next. Where on earth are these extremists supposed to get there facts from if not there!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> i didnt say women shouldn't have right's or be treated right there you go putting words in my mouth I merely sad man is over woman its a fact ... do you have a partner and a family .?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

> Beklet]Cool...what machine do you have? I have a lovely old 1941 hand crank Singer though I'd love to get my grandmas Alfa running....have some lovely dress patterns I bought at a vintage fair
> 
> (srs)


I don't have a machine here, but my Mum had a lovely pedal singer that was much better than anything modern I've found. I should have specified darning. Darn socks 



Kimball said:


> Can we have Prawn Mayo please?





Beklet said:


> Mayo is the food of the devil. I have salad cream.....or thousand island dressing.....





Kimball said:


> I'll settle for thousand island then, with a touch of lemon juice.
> 
> Do you think we could invite johnnie as the jester to entertain the party?


You can have mayo on the proviso I make it from scratch, this pasteurised, packaged pre-brought ick is terrible. or the thousand island. I think johnnie would make a prime jester. I'm laughing already. :lol:



[email protected] said:


> Ooh girls we'll have such fun!


Yes we will won't we. Make an afternoon of it. Perhaps next month we can go brambling and make jam together too. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Youtube isn't fact! You'll be claiming wikipedia isn't fact next. Where on earth are these extremists supposed to get there facts from if not there!


What do you think researchers do when they're waiting for code to compile or the mass spectrometer to finish measuring? Why we go on wikipedia and selectively edit it. Oh the fun it is!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> I don't have a machine here, but my Mum had a lovely pedal singer that was much better than anything modern I've found. I should have specified darning. Darn socks
> 
> You can have mayo on the proviso I make it from scratch, this pasteurised, packaged pre-brought ick is terrible. or the thousand island. I think johnnie would make a prime jester. I'm laughing already. :lol:
> 
> Yes we will won't we. Make an afternoon of it. Perhaps next month we can go brambling and make jam together too. :thumb:


My mate did that yesterday - she also made scones to go with the jam....and then she welded a load of metal together to make a custom cutting table for her sewing....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I don't have a machine here, but my Mum had a lovely pedal singer that was much better than anything modern I've found. I should have specified darning. Darn socks
> 
> You can have mayo on the proviso I make it from scratch, this pasteurised, packaged pre-brought ick is terrible. or the thousand island. I think johnnie would make a prime jester. I'm laughing already. :lol:
> 
> Yes we will won't we. Make an afternoon of it. Perhaps next month we can go brambling and make jam together too. :thumb:


Home made Mayo would be perfect, or tartare even better if you can make that

I'll negotiate with the jester.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Beklet said:


> My mate did that yesterday - she also made scones to go with the jam....*and then she welded a load of metal together* to make a custom cutting table for her sewing....


That's man's work.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> What do you think researchers do when they're waiting for code to compile or the mass spectrometer to finish measuring? Why we go on wikipedia and selectively edit it. Oh the fun it is!


What's the chance of using the latter on Johnnie and seeing if there is any grey matter present?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MutantX said:


> That's man's work.


Ah..I see..so you think my car would pass its MOT better if I sewed it back together instead? :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I must say, you girlies sound such fun...you know how to look after you man & master allright. Bless you my children.

*Beks grabs axe & drives to swansea*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Ah..I see..so you think my car would pass its MOT better if I sewed it back together instead? :lol:


Beks don't be dim, you have to duck tape it back together!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You're right, I'm sorry. I'll be in the kitchen if you need me. Sandwich anybody?


Can you cut mine in triangles. :thumb:


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Man is over woman... what do you mean?
> 
> How can this possibly be right in anyway?
> 
> I would take very seriously the warnings' you've had mate.


corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.

there you go , from god himself .. you disagree your basically antichrist ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

latblaster said:


> I must say, you girlies sound such fun...you know how to look after you man & master allright. Bless you my children.
> 
> *Beks grabs axe & drives to swansea*


I just snorted with laughter in a most unladylike fashion.

You know, it's always puzzled me why some men tell women to get back in the kitchen. The kitchen is full of sharp knives, and tenderizing hammers and things, so surely the last place you want an irritated woman to go to, is the one room in the house where all the lethal weapons are stored. :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Talaria said:


> Can you cut mine in triangles. :thumb:


Would you like the crusts cut off?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , from god himself .. you disagree your basically antichrist ...


You can't say you follow the bible and call women b*****s and freaks.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , from god himself .. you disagree your basically antichrist ...


Fcuking hell you a member of the god squad as well ??


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; *and the head of the woman is the man*; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , from god himself .. you disagree your basically antichrist ...


Is that wishful thinking and your way of coming out?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Would you like the crusts cut off?


No thanks leave them on I like curly hair.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Beks don't be dim, you have to duck tape it back together!


I did...it's past that - there was nothing to stick it to :lol:



jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , from god himself .. *you disagree your basically antichrist *...


Atheist. The word you are looking for is atheist. Or simply not religious.

The bible isn't evidence that 'man is over woman' is a factual statement.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Kimball said:


> No mate, after she'd finished squirting, she said it was great for her first time.


what ever greg she said your dick was tiny ... like the guy out of scary movie muhahhahahaha

watch and see hahahahahha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , from god himself .. *you disagree your basically antichrist* ...


nearly pee'd myself at this :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , from god himself .. you disagree your basically antichrist ...


Seriously, you're gonna quote from the lesson on head coverings?

Let's finish that quote shall we:

Every man who prays or prophesies with his head covered dishonours his head, but every wife who prays or prophesies with her head uncovered dishonours her head, since it is the same as if her head shaven.

Then it bangs on a bit about how long a woman's hair should be.

So if this is what you believe, to you force your wife to cover her head?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Beklet said:


> I did...it's past that - there was nothing to stick it to :lol:
> 
> Atheist. The word you are looking for is atheist. Or simply not religious.
> 
> *The bible isn't evidence that 'man is over woman' is a factual statement.*


The bible hasnt got any factual statements in it :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

latblaster said:


> I must say, you girlies sound such fun...you know how to look after you man & master allright. Bless you my children.
> 
> *Beks grabs axe & drives to swansea*


Ha ha nope...for some reason Bob insists on doing his own sewing - he did make the new seats for his wagon.....and his own trousers 



Talaria said:


> No thanks leave them on I like curly hair.


Good. Curly hair is awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jon-kent said:


> The bible hasnt got any factual statements in it :lol:


I'm sure I could find one.....maybe.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> they aint respectng me why should i respect them , it started out as a thread i didnt do the name calling first why dont you read it !!





jonniequest said:


> kind of lame attack isnt it .. sorry im purely straight , really dont like the gay scene





jonniequest said:


> omg i really dont dislike women , i love women ... but i like women with morals etc , when i go to town and see woman falling about with tits falling out tryng to fight men and out of there brain its just not for me ..


Right, I'm going to do my absolute best to keep this civil, as I'd hate to get a ban because of someone with as despicable views as yours. Especially when those views are written in such an illiterate way.



jonniequest said:


> your getting me wrong mate *im a gentlemen* with my msses and yeah ive bought her underwear , done the same as you are go shopping with her for clothes and what ever *but i rule the roost* , *i wont be in the pub looking at my watch* ... im not sexist ,* i just believe in standard's and man is over woman* that is not sexist in anyway ..
> 
> If we argue and im in the wrong il hold my hand's up , but iff im in the right then it aint happening ..


Your girlfriend is a lucky girl to have such a gentleman as you on her arm. No, I'm being serious - I don't even feel a little bit sorry for her....

Ruling the roost... would you smack her about if she gets out of line? Does she not have a say in anything? Do you think it makes you a bigger man to oppress your girlfriend?

Man is over woman? The only time man is over woman is when he's on top.



jonniequest said:


> i ddnt say anything of the sort wow your really hurt over my insecure comment , chill out hercules* im sure the women run at you* .. :drool:


I doubt any women run at you.



jonniequest said:


> well *he must be gay* then or pussy whipped and *yeah most are on drugs now and riddled with clamidia* .. pmsl hahahahahha so what's your point


We can add homophobic to your list of traits. And wtf are you on about with the drugs and STDs. Your attitude is disgraceful.



jonniequest said:


> i didnt say women shouldn't have right's or be treated right there you go putting words in my mouth I merely sad *man is over woman its a fact* ... do you have a partner and a family .?


There you go again 



jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , *from god himself* .. you disagree your basically antichrist ...


You can't be serious. God squad as well? Well, you're going to hell. Strangely, your views don't seem to have changed since 1st/2nd century BC



[email protected] said:


> You're right, I'm sorry. I'll be in the kitchen if you need me. Sandwich anybody?


Just made a peanut butter and jam sandwich for myself because man is above woman

@jonniequest - if you ever spoke to any woman in my family like that, they'd kick the sh1t out of you.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Got any nice biblical quotes about gay people?

@jonniequest


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Beklet said:


> I'm sure I could find one.....maybe.


Less thinking, more sammich :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Less thinking, more sammich :whistling:


You have to specify what type of sandwich you would like before you can have one.

I'm thinking of baking some fairy cakes. Rainbow ones.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MutantX said:


> Less thinking, more sammich :whistling:


I have no bread. There are no sammiches in my house 

Could make a nice curry with my home grown chillis though....


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

when chuck norris demands a sammich....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> You have to specify what type of sandwich you would like before you can have one.
> 
> I'm thinking of baking some fairy cakes. Rainbow ones.


I make good fairy cakes. Chocolate cakes with vanilla buttercream icing....

Or ginger cakes with lemon icing are particular favourites...I even have sprinkles and glitter


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Beklet @Gym Bunny @[email protected]

Because I'm such a misogynist, I'll shortly need a cake to celebrate the birthday of ms resten.

What do we think...

Either - M&S for a caterpillar cake

Or - Bake my own, factoring in that I've never made a cake before and it could be awful.

I'm leaning towards the caterpillar cake. She's already got some amazing pressies that have had a lot of thought go into them - no reason to make the girl suffer with my baking eh?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

GLITTER!!!!

I make a mean chocolate cake. Very fond of chocolate cakes the folks over my way. I even have a gluten free recipe. Chocolate heaven.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> GLITTER!!!!
> 
> I make a mean chocolate cake. Very fond of chocolate cakes the folks over my way. I even have a gluten free recipe. Chocolate heaven.


M&S caterpillar cake is chocolate... I could definitely camp him up a bit with some glitter....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , from god himself .. you disagree your basically antichrist ...


job 13:5 If only you would be altogether silent! For you, that would be wisdom


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@resten, the M&S caterpillar cake is damn tasty so if you're really not confident go with that. You could always get some icing pens from Sainsburys to personalise it.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> @Beklet @Gym Bunny @[email protected]
> 
> Because I'm such a misogynist, I'll shortly need a cake to celebrate the birthday of ms resten.
> 
> ...


Caterpillar cakes look amazing but shop bought cakes are often full of rubbish.

Basic sponge is easy - equal amounts of butter (NEVER marg), caster sugar and flour, with 1 egg per 2oz of butter, bit of baking powder, vanilla extract....oven gas mark 4 till done. Easy. Buttercream icing is butter and icing sugar (approx 1:3) whisked for ever, add whatever flavourings and colourings you like.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , from god himself .. you disagree your basically antichrist ...


You absolute 'tard, you're quoting the bible as fact! So you really believe anything in the bible is fact? Absolutely incredible.

And antichrist is the wrong term, you mean atheist which I'm very proud to be, as I'm educated.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You absolute 'tard, you're quoting the bible as fact! So you really believe anything in the bible is fact? Absolutely incredible.
> 
> And antichrist is the wrong term, you mean atheist which I'm very proud to be, as I'm educated.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> I'm sure I could find one.....maybe.


I think you're struggling beyond "in the beginning", as there clearly was a beginning, unfortunately the next few sentences start the fairy tales and myths, and it doesn't get better


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Kimball said:


> You absolute 'tard, you're quoting the bible as fact! So you really believe anything in the bible is fact? Absolutely incredible.
> 
> And antichrist is the wrong term, you mean atheist which I'm very proud to be, as I'm educated.


 @jonniequest, see when I was talking about supporting evidence I meant something like this: Just-thinking-about-science-triggers-moral-behavior :rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> no one should but when im in the pub men who are pussy whipped will be checking there watches all the time everytime to mske sure there not late home .. that isnt me , i still get home , maybe ontime or 30 min late but i aint checking my watch as for the misses she can stay out till what ever time ... im not sexist at all ... im fair


But can you not see that sometimes this is just the dynamic of a relationship.

I had an ex who was the most controlling horrible bitch you would wish to meet, l didnt see it at the time but did once l left her. BOTH sexes are guilty of this.

I would also like to add l was a head doorman when l met this woman and l never did it out of fear, l did it for a peaceful life.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> corrinthians 11:3 But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.
> 
> there you go , from god himself .. you disagree your basically antichrist ...


I know I'm a bit late but hahahahaha


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

resten said:


> Right, I'm going to do my absolute best to keep this civil, as I'd hate to get a ban because of someone with as despicable views as yours. Especially when those views are written in such an illiterate way.
> 
> Your girlfriend is a lucky girl to have such a gentleman as you on her arm. No, I'm being serious - I don't even feel a little bit sorry for her....
> 
> ...


go get dressed .... you are not even worth replying to


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> But can you not see that sometimes this is just the dynamic of a relationship.
> 
> I had an ex who was the most controlling horrible bitch you would wish to meet, l didnt see it at the time but did once l left her. BOTH sexes are guilty of this.
> 
> I would also like to add l was a head doorman when l met this woman and l never did it out of fear, l did it for a peaceful life.


Like i sad i treat my woman right treat my kids right , im fair ... but i believe man has the ultimate decision over woman it doesnt make me sexist at all


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jonniequest said:


> Like i sad i treat my woman right treat my kids right , im fair ... but i believe man has the ultimate decision over woman it doesnt make me sexist at all


It makes you controlling, entitled and dangerous.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> go get dressed .... you are not even worth replying to


i find it curious that you imagined him to be naked when he made that post.................... sure your not in the closet?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Got any nice biblical quotes about gay people?
> 
> @jonniequest


Yes sir

Leviticus 20vs13

New International Version

'If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.

King James Bible

If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood*shall be*upon them.

American Standard Version

And if a man lie with mankind, as with womankind, both of them have committed abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them.

Young's Literal Translation

And a man who lieth with a male as one lieth with a woman; abomination both of them have done; they are certainly put to death; their blood is on them


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> Like i sad i treat my woman right treat my kids right , im fair ... but i believe man has the ultimate decision over woman it doesnt make me sexist at all


With alll due resppect mate it makes you pig ignorant IMO.

God forbid you ever have a female booss, that would be fu*king hilarious :lol:


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

no it doesnt im comepltely fair ., i dont control her i dont tell her what to wear , i dont tell her what time to come in ... im basically fair , but im boss ...

what you gona do iff say a civil war breaks out save your man and kids .. #?? no he saves you .. are people that effin simple , you dont see many women are war do you you put an army of women against an army of men and they would be wiped out ... there for man is over woman . your all trying to argue a retarded point

when thing'[s are bought man usually has the final say or you would be broke some pussy whipped men have nothing and are in debt up to there eye balls cos there woman rules ... sorry not me argue all you want rant all you want but fact are fact even in queer relationships you have a boss .. them silly dikes who try to fight men are usually boss . in men the givers are usually boss in almost every animal species on earth male is boss unless your talking about the tarantula where the woman eats the male .. this is what happens when you let woman rule ...fpmsl and the reason why the west is screwed .. its become politically correct pussy whipped nation


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> It makes you controlling, entitled and dangerous.


I would disagree it makes his woman weak imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> no it doesnt im comepltely fair ., i dont control her i dont tell her what to wear , i dont tell her what time to come in ... im basically fair , but im boss ...
> 
> what you gona do iff say a civil war breaks out save your man and kids .. #?? no he saves you .. are people that effin simple , you dont see many women are war do you you put an army of women against an army of men and they would be wiped out ... there for man is over woman . your all trying to argue a retarded point
> 
> when thing'[s are bought man usually has the final say or you would be broke some pussy whipped men have nothing and are in debt up to there eye balls cos there woman rules ... sorry not me argue all you want rant all you want but fact are fact even in queer relationships you have a boss .. them silly dikes who try to fight men are usually boss . in men the givers are usually boss in almost every animal species on earth male is boss unless your talking about the tarantula where the woman eats the male .. this is what happens when you let woman rule ...fpmsl and the reason why the west is screwed .. its become politically correct pussy whipped nation


And there we have it....


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> With alll due resppect mate it makes you pig ignorant IMO.
> 
> God forbid you ever have a female booss, that would be fu*king hilarious :lol:


i have had , she was a wld feck at first but in the end she broke down , only one can be boos and it doesnt make me pig ignorant what your saying goes against nature itself , one is always boss ..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

un ban him please!!!! this thread is funny as fook!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I think I know what jonny boy is sayin here.

If a decision needs to be made he makes it as he's the "boss"

His girl can do what she likes but if he dont like something she can't do it as he's the "boss"

Etc etc


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, just wow. You really are ignorant aren't you? I wonder how on earth I've managed to survive without being in a debtors prison, what with not handing control of my money to a man so he can take care of those difficult decisions. 

TBH, if war breaks out your stupid will get you killed a lot quicker than me. I'm useful, you're just an extra mouth to feed.

What do you actually do? In terms of contribute to society?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> I would disagree it makes his woman weak imo


It makes me concerned for her.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> un ban him please!!!! this thread is funny as fook!


No mate, he's having a month off.

Not allowing the use of queer and **** in deragutory terms.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> It makes me concerned for her.


Naturally

I dont think he put his argument across as well as he could have tbf, made himself sound a tool but I think a lot of men are guilty of the "I'm the man, what I say goes" mentality from time to time. I know I can be


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jonniequest said:


> no it doesnt im comepltely fair ., i dont control her i dont tell her what to wear , i dont tell her what time to come in ... im basically fair , but im boss ...
> 
> what you gona do iff say a civil war breaks out save your man and kids .. #?? no he saves you .. are people that effin simple , you dont see many women are war do you you put an army of women against an army of men and they would be wiped out ... there for man is over woman . your all trying to argue a retarded point
> 
> when thing'[s are bought man usually has the final say or you would be broke some pussy whipped men have nothing and are in debt up to there eye balls cos there woman rules ... sorry not me argue all you want rant all you want but fact are fact even* in queer relationships you have a boss .. them silly dikes* who try to fight men are usually boss . in men the givers are usually boss in almost every animal species on earth male is boss unless your talking about the tarantula where the woman eats the male .. this is what happens when you let woman rule ...fpmsl and the reason why the west is screwed .. its become politically correct pussy whipped nation


Remember how I said you were homophobic before? Confirmed.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> Naturally
> 
> I dont think he put his argument across as well as he could have tbf, made himself sound a tool but I think a lot of men are guilty of the "I'm the man, what I say goes" mentality from time to time. I know I can be


I'll let you into a little secret, I think we all knew what he was attempting to say, but he as being such a moron it was more fun to wind him up. I've haven't had so much fun being a git online in ages. 

Oh and while I agree with you that many men are guilty of that, women are equally capable of the "because I say so" mentality. Which you should totally call us on, unless it's shark week, then you need to build a barricade behind the sofa and lob chocolate at us from that safe distance.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

im the boss in the amin house hold, what I say goes, when I say jump b1tch says 'how high'

I tell em were to be and what to do, heck I even pick there mo-f'kin clothes

im the boss...

...until she gets home


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sad he's gone..it's been such fun!! :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll let you into a little secret, I think we all knew what he was attempting to say, but he as being such a moron it was more fun to wind him up. I've haven't had so much fun being a git online in ages.
> 
> Oh and while I agree with you that many men are guilty of that, women are equally capable of the "because I say so" mentality. Which you should totally call us on, unless it's shark week, then you need to build a barricade behind the sofa and lob chocolate at us from that safe distance.


to me, part and parcel of a realationship can be sharing the boss mode when boss mode is needed

sometimes, someone has to put their foot down about something. i very rarely do it, my gf very rarely does it, but when we do then the other person knows that there is a good reason for it and its not control or dominance.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll let you into a little secret, I think we all knew what he was attempting to say, but he as being such a moron it was more fun to wind him up. I've haven't had so much fun being a git online in ages.
> 
> Oh and while I agree with you that many men are guilty of that, women are equally capable of the "because I say so" mentality. Which you should totally call us on, unless it's shark week, then you need to build a barricade behind the sofa and lob chocolate at us from that safe distance.


And there was me tryin to be reasonable... shuda just jumped on the bandwagon with you lol

Tbf I like a woman with a bit of back bone that'll give me a run for my money but at the same time if she's passionate enough about something to stick to her guns

Shark week is of no consequence in the breda household cos she's not allowed to leave the kitchen anyway.... why?

Because I said so!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Plus of course, that's where the chocolate is, so you couldn't pry her out with a crow bar.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll let you into a little secret, I think we all knew what he was attempting to say, but he as being such a moron it was more fun to wind him up. I've haven't had so much fun being a git online in ages.
> 
> Oh and while I agree with you that many men are guilty of that, women are equally capable of the "because I say so" mentality. Which you should totally call us on, unless it's shark week, then you need to build a barricade behind the sofa and lob chocolate at us from that safe distance.


I think where a lot of women are concerned its more a cse of they will sulk and not discuss it, then do it there way despite everything.

My wife is a perfect example of this and l have lost count of the amount of times she has had to admit l was right after her making a right ku*t of things.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> I think where a lot of women are concerned its more a cse of they will sulk and not discuss it, then do it there way despite everything.
> 
> My wife is a perfect example of this and l have lost count of the amount of times she has had to admit l was right after her making a right ku*t of things.


i will second this - i left my mrs stuck half way up the loft cos she wouldnt listen to me!

enjoying the holiday mate?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Milky said:


> I think where a lot of women are concerned its more a cse of they will sulk and not discuss it, then do it there way despite everything.
> 
> My wife is a perfect example of this and l have lost count of the amount of times she has had to admit l was right after her making a right ku*t of things.


Ahh yes, the "I'll ignore you and so it's not real and I know better anyway" example.

I'm lucky, when I'm being an unreasonable git I get called on it. Much more fun than sulking. Prizes get given to the one who comes up with most creative insult.... :blush:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i will second this - i left my mrs stuck half way up the loft cos she wouldnt listen to me!
> 
> enjoying the holiday mate?


Dont go there mate, got the flu and mrs having " issues " l am one lucky bastard :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Milky said:


> Dont go there mate, got the flu and mrs having " issues " l am one lucky bastard :lol:


Well at least you're not sunburnt!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> Dont go there mate, got the flu and mrs having " issues " l am one lucky bastard :lol:


and youre thinking......"I flew all the way out here for this?!" Mojito and an early night mate.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, i know what you mean Breda about a woman having a back bone..in a really nice way.

Was with a lovely girl a long time ago, would have still been with her, but she was too underconfident & never 'stood up to me'.

Not that I'm tyrant, I don't mean that at all. Still think of her occasionally.

All part of growing up.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

WTF have I started here? mg:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> It makes you controlling, entitled and dangerous.


You forgot idiotic moron

Edit: he's gone I really wanted to find out if he was serious, surely not.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

So you all agree with me ..... that's good ..lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jonniequest said:


> So you all agree with me ..... that's good ..lol


So now that you're growing your own pair of titties does that mean you are no longer boss?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pct/242428-can-anyone-help-me-please.html#post4531126


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> So now that you're growing your own pair of titties does that mean you are no longer boss?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pct/242428-can-anyone-help-me-please.html#post4531126


Yep something like that ... :whistling: hahahaha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jonniequest said:


> Yep something like that ... :whistling: hahahaha


can I lick one?


----------

